# SD DVR Question



## wcwman18 (Nov 9, 2007)

*I have a SD DVR in my bedroom. However it does not have a ethernet port on it. Is their any way to use MRV with this old SD DVR?*


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

nope. No ethernet, no MRV


----------



## wcwman18 (Nov 9, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> nope. No ethernet, no MRV


Called DTV and was told I could not be given an upgrade unless something was wrong with the current DVR.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Well, you would need a HD DVR (two year commitment and $10 a month more on your bill) anyway, as I believe the R22 is the only MRV capable SD DVR, and Ive read that its been discontinued. I dont know how you could upgrade without going HD. MRV only works with SWM (the DIrectv supported version anyway), and SWM wont work on anything except the HD receivers/DVRS and the R22. You would need to replace the entire system.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

wcwman18 said:


> Called DTV and was told I could not be given an upgrade unless something was wrong with the current DVR.


They won't give you an upgrade, but you can pay for the upgrade.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

The R22 is the only SD MRV. They gave me an R16 when I signed up and it does not have ethernet, and my R15 does not have ethernet.

Seems like you would have to get another HR box or get lucky and get an R22.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Well, you would need a HD DVR (two year commitment and $10 a month more on your bill) anyway, as I believe the R22 is the only MRV capable SD DVR, and Ive read that its been discontinued. I dont know how you could upgrade without going HD. MRV only works with SWM (the DIrectv supported version anyway), and SWM wont work on anything except the HD receivers/DVRS and the R22. You would need to replace the entire system.


While you are correct that the R22 is the only SD-DVR that is MRV-capable, you do not have to have SWM to use MRV. There are plenty of people out there that will be using MRV that do not have SWM setups.

- Merg


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

The Merg said:


> While you are correct that the R22 is the only SD-DVR that is MRV-capable, you do not have to have SWM to use MRV. There are plenty of people out there that will be using MRV that do not have SWM setups.
> 
> - Merg


Like me, for example. I think they were talking about the DECA stuff that is on the way...


----------



## wcwman18 (Nov 9, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> They won't give you an upgrade, but you can pay for the upgrade.


I was just hoping not to pay $200.00 for another HD DVR


----------



## Nosey (Mar 12, 2006)

you would think that directv would want to make the extra $$ from those of us who have an r15/r16/etc that has a usb port on it, they could activate that port so we could use a wireless usb adapter, that is if they are charging for mrv, no reason why it wouldn't work


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Nosey said:


> you would think that directv would want to make the extra $$ from those of us who have an r15/r16/etc that has a usb port on it, they could activate that port so we could use a wireless usb adapter, that is if they are charging for mrv, no reason why it wouldn't work


Every USB wireless adapters drivers would have to exist in the "OS" for that to work, and wireless adapter support in the past has always been iffy in all Linux based distros I have ever used. I know they have gotten better but wireless adapter support outside of a few brand name chipsets has never been good. The only thing they could possibly do is add support for 1 USB wireless adapter and say its this or nothing, so people wouldnt be tempted to try to use every cheap POS adapter they could find and then come back and complain that they dont work, D* support sucks, etc...kinda like how many here already post about things...

:lol:


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

wcwman18 said:


> I was just hoping not to pay $200.00 for another HD DVR


Even under some of the best circumstances based on your acct history and length of stay with them, you're probably looking at $99 if you catch the right CSR on the right day. $199 is the normal lease price for an HD DVR...you didnt mention if you have been with them for a few years or not and what programming package/other receivers you might have active as well. SOmeone with say 1 SD DVR, a lesser programming package and less than a a few years of service will not get as good a deal as someone with several receivers and higher packages, with many years of service...You cant recoup costs if you give discounted equipment with no chance for return on investment.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Nosey said:


> you would think that directv would want to make the extra $$ from those of us who have an r15/r16/etc that has a usb port on it, they could activate that port so we could use a wireless usb adapter, that is if they are charging for mrv, no reason why it wouldn't work


There are several reasons why it wouldn't work.

The two big reasons would be:

- The device driver issues listed above, and they are considerable, and
- The fact that these receivers can't handle any MPEG4 content, which a large amount of the content on the HD-DVRs is going to be. Heck, on MY DVR, you'd be lucky to find even a single MPEG2 show.

MRV requires HD equipment, period.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

BattleZone said:


> MRV requires HD equipment, period.


Or an R22... 

- Merg


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Nosey said:


> you would think that directv would want to make the extra $$ from those of us who have an r15/r16/etc that has a usb port on it, they could activate that port so we could use a wireless usb adapter, that is if they are charging for mrv, no reason why it wouldn't work


I agree!!!


----------



## 2500ram (Feb 3, 2010)

CCarncross said:


> Even under some of the best circumstances based on your acct history and length of stay with them, you're probably looking at $99 if you catch the right CSR on the right day. $199 is the normal lease price for an HD DVR...you didnt mention if you have been with them for a few years or not and what programming package/other receivers you might have active as well. SOmeone with say 1 SD DVR, a lesser programming package and less than a a few years of service will not get as good a deal as someone with several receivers and higher packages, with many years of service...You cant recoup costs if you give discounted equipment with no chance for return on investment.


I agree 100%. My SD DVR died last week, I have HD and DVR service at the house already so they sent me a HD DRV in it's place "customer loyalty program" they said. I've had DTV for at least 4 years now with 3-4 receivers at any given time.

Good luck.


----------

